# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Amino Acids (BCAA) - Promote hair growth?

## Henkeh91

Hello fellas! Don't know if I post this tread in the right category.

As the topic says, does BCAA promote hair growth?

I saw that TRX2 contains L-Leucin, Isoleucin and Valin, same as a BCAA supplement. I've been using BCAA on and off but stopped using it about 3 months ago when I heard a guy at the local gym said that it might cause hair loss.

What do you guys think?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

The guy is a bro at your gym.

http://www.hairloss-research.org/UpdateBCCA2-12.html

----------


## Clark Kent

lol bcaa's do not cause hair loss. the only natural supplement that might cause hair loss is creatine.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Does anyone know any more about creatine causing hair loss?

----------


## Ivanko

NEITHER creatine nor BCAAs or any other aminos cause hair loss but actually HELP in the creation itself (not growth) of the hair follicle! 
HAIR ARE MADE OF PROTEINS!

----------


## ferrisreva

Many people who purchase  BCAA supplements do as such to build their muscle mass. However, there's right now no proof that getting your BCAAs from an enhancement is any more valuable than getting them from your eating routine or a more affordable whey or soy protein.Best Bcaa For Women the great ideas visit this site.

----------

